# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  WildyPK SPAWN & PK RSPS

## wildypk

Play NOW


Welcome to WildyPK
A server ready for you to start spawning items and start pking from when you login!
Commands:
- :: Master (max stats 126 combat)
- :: Pure (max pure stats)
- :: Item (id) (amount)
- much more!
Content:
Wilderness Bosses & Monsters: all drop PKP currency, pets and other items..
Wilderness Slayer Master
PvM Bosses // Pet Show-Room (killcount you can purchase boss pets)
Custom Items!

----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------


## wildypk



----------

